# Rapido Battery Box



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Just gon to put 2nd battery on my 765F Rapido new in July 04 and found that the battery box had a three inch split in it ,this is a plastic box and the battery can fall on to the road so check yours NOW
Dave


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

There are also 2 metal straps that take the weight if the battery (well, there is on ours), so it shouldn't be catastrophic


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Well there are know metal straps on mine just a box in the floor


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

perhaps that's why they added the 2 metal straps?


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

simple answer, contact rapido in Woking if my memory is correct, am sure they will only be too pleased to help.dont forget to quote MHF. 8) 8) 

cabby


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi cabby ta for that but do you think they will be interest in my van as its
a July 2004 
Dave :evil:


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

nothing like an old thread being dragged up... spotted last week (while in a layby in the Pennines) that my Rapido 775F plastic battery box had split 3/4 of the way around the base and the battery was hanging out of the bottom supported by two plastic straps. Some 10mm para cord has given temporary respite but now on the hunt for a new battery box. Google has not been terribly helpful so far...

Anyone got any ideas?

I'm going to contact Rapido in Wokingham now, but suspect that they won't be holding parts for a van that is now out of manufacture.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Phone Wokingham on Wednesday, speak to Paul and he will be able to get one for you.


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

brilliant.... thanks.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

I have two boxes one of stainless steel one is galvanized. 10 pounds each plus shipping PM if interested. Both are through floor types. Taken out of our Rapido.


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

it would appear that I've got a big box!!!! 

440 long, 270 wide (plus 30mm flanges) and 300 deep! 

Back to Plan A and I will be ringing Wokingham next week.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*CAK do one, or used to*

Hi there my 2005 785f had a plastic one with the metal straps to take the weight, I would think that the fact straps were fitted some time between 2004 and 5 shows there was a problem with it. (My 2002 772 had a metal box) In the motor industry it would have been subject to a recall, (Ha Ha). I fitted a second battery to mine a few years ago and used a CAK one, also plastic so fitted, an external metal strap. I'd still try Wokingham first.

John


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Rapido have a top notch commitment to after sales support and customer retention and expect their dealers to reflect this ethos.
My 2005 963F has a pair of metal boxes. Perhaps it was recognised that plastic ones weren't up to the job. 
The chaps at Wokingham are very good so do give them a call before you go elsewhere and buy a replacement.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Our 2003 775F had a metal battery box, they went plastic a year later. If the boys at Wokingham can't help ( I'm sure they will) then any fabrication shop would be able to knock you a metal one up using your plastic one as a pattern.
Colin


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> Our 2003 775F had a metal battery box, they went plastic a year later. If the boys at Wokingham can't help ( I'm sure they will) then any fabrication shop would be able to knock you a metal one up using your plastic one as a pattern.
> Colin


The must have gone back to metal 'cause mine is 2005, I wouldn't be surprised if they gave you a replacement metal one f.o.c.


----------

